# Hood won't open!



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey guys, my hood latch wont work on my 06 GTO. It worked when i got it, and earlier yesterday but when i tried it today it wont pop. When i pull the hood latch handle inside the car it has the normal tension on it but pulls all the way out without popping the hood. Theres tension on the handle and it springs back but wont pop! lol. What do i do?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

push down on the hood and try again?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Have someone pull the handle while you push and pull on it. When you get it open grease up the stricker, and make sure the spring isn't broken.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

UPDATE, i had a buddy push down on the front of the hood while i pulled the handle and it opened. Im assuming that i need to grease up the latches and whatnot. Also should i try adjusting the the tension of the spring? I feel like that could be the problem, to much force pushing up on the hood considering when you relieve the pressure a little bit it opens fine. any suggestions?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a Ford I need to beat on the hood while I pull the handle. :shutme:willy:


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

I would like to stay away from that as much as possible lol. but i gues hey whatever works for ya.


----------

